# Tv sky etc wiring. What do you do?



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

In process of rebuilding front room which means I've built a stud wall to give us a bigger hall. TV will be wall mounted now on the stud wall so thinking before I board the hall side of wall what options do i have for hiding wires (reducing if poss).

Got tv, sky box, wifi router, dvd player. 

I'm thinking of trunking (some kind of channel from top to bottom but dvd is scart lead so it'll have to be quite wide!! 

Got 2 double sockets at bottom, any advantage to adding the ones with aerial/sky socket/phone socket on.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Can you hang a TV on a stud wall...?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

sunnyV5 said:


> Can you hang a TV on a stud wall...?


If the other side is open he could nog it out where the brackets go. That's what I do if I can't get a fixing in the uprights or have built it from scratch.

Have also cut out the plasterboard and ply'd it.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I used 42mm plastic waste and fittings to form a duct in the wall behind my telly.
I dont think you will get a scart down that easily if at all.
Time to upgrade to a bluray with hdmi out, peanuts now :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

sunnyV5 said:


> Can you hang a TV on a stud wall...?


Back of wall (hall side) is not boarded yet so will put cross pieces of timber in to fix tv too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

dholdi said:


> I used 42mm plastic waste and fittings to form a duct in the wall behind my telly.
> I dont think you will get a scart down that easily if at all.
> Time to upgrade to a bluray with hdmi out, peanuts now :thumb:


Am contemplating that or getting shot of it. Only girls that use it and they have portable player that could be plugged in to tv if needed. Plumbing pipe sounds a good idea as bigger than traditional trunking.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A waste pipe in the wall is the most common way of doing it now, saves snagging wires on anything as you draw them through. 

A couple of the brush sockets, one behind the tv at the top and one below by the sockets and have all your cables exit through there (like the old letterboxes with bristles)


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

sunnyV5 said:


> Can you hang a TV on a stud wall...?


I have, siliconed the bracket to wall as well as screws.

What a lot of people forget is that a radiator filled with water is much heavier than a TV and not too much thought or worry goes into installing them.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd always fit a plywood sheet between the studs to ensure there was plenty of scope to fit any bracket I choose (especially if you want to fit a cantilever bracket). A slimline flat bracket is fine with the correct fixings
into the plasterboard but for anything else do think about reinforcing the wall. A cantilever bracket and some double gang brush plates aligned vertically behind the TV and at socket height make it easy to fish cables through the wall, even a scart cable. However as a previous post suggest you can change to a bluray player that will also play DVDs and uses hdmi which will be easier to pull through the wall cavity.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

This is what we did with our TV.

I put a HDMI socket at the bottom to plug in laptops/DVD players in the future and to save having to fiddle with wires around the back.

There is a power cable and sky HDMI cable running in the trunking and I haven't had any issues with them.

It's mounted to a plasterboard wall the fixings I used were the sort that have a very coarse screw that you then screw into http://www.wilko.com/all-hardware/metal-self-drill-fixings-heavy-duty-x-6/invt/0190477


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

306chris said:


>


Is the TV plugged into your Dyson mate lol 😁

Cooks


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

My Lounge with 50" Panasonic wall mounted on a plasterboard wall with a Sonos Playbar wall mounted below, all HDMi cables, power cables, Ethernet cables in the wall.



Bedroom with 32" LG wall mounted with fused spur behind tv for power.



Yes it takes time etc but i think once complete not seeing any cables looks really smart


----------

